# Hi all, just bought my first Tivo



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Very happy with the purchase :0) , its got the networking card already and i was wondering how to make the most of it, is it hard to do? As my username states i'm not that clued up on these things so any advice would be greatly appreciated 

:up:


----------



## doubledrat (Aug 24, 2001)

do you know it's ip address? if you do, try pointing your web browser to that address, as it probably has "tivoweb" on it already.

you will be able to configure it so that it can make it's daily call through the network which is much faster.

there's loads of cool addons you can put on your machine once you get in the swing of things...


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

No i don't know its IP address, how do i find this out?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Easiest way, ask the seller.. It can be tricky..


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok, got the ip address and it already has Tivoweb installed 

How do i go about adding other hacks?


----------



## doubledrat (Aug 24, 2001)

they differ - each one should have instructions

imho you need endpad if nthing else. use tivoweb to check logs. if you have endpad.log and it has today's date in it, it's already there. if not, check the soft padding link in my sig


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

doubledrat said:


> they differ - each one should have instructions
> 
> imho you need endpad if nthing else. use tivoweb to check logs. if you have endpad.log and it has today's date in it, it's already there. if not, check the soft padding link in my sig


Sorry for sounding like a complete noob, but how do i get these hacks onto my Tivo?


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

Tivo_noob said:


> Sorry for sounding like a complete noob, but how do i get these hacks onto my Tivo?


Each hack has differnent instructions but you will be ftp'ing something onto tivo and them completing the install by telneting into tivo.

Both ftp and telnet clients are provided withing the XP command prompt environment.

Probably best to google for help on these if you are unfamiliar!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks, i'll look into it. Also how do i transfer recordings on the Tivo onto the PC so i can burn them to DVD?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

That's a 'banned' topic on this forum as TiVo doesn't officially support video extraction from Series 1 machines (which ours are).

However, there is another forum, generally referred to as 'the other place' or the 'database of deals' that has all the info and tools you need. Try a google search for *deal extraction* if you don't know where I mean


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> That's a 'banned' topic on this forum as TiVo doesn't officially support video extraction from Series 1 machines (which ours are).
> 
> However, there is another forum, generally referred to as 'the other place' or the 'database of deals' that has all the info and tools you need. Try a google search for *deal extraction* if you don't know where I mean


Thanks lemon, i'll give it a try


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmm this seems harder than i imagined, can anyone give me a crash course in ftping?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I use this http://www.smartftp.com/ I'm not bright enough for command line stuff.

It's really simple. You can navigate through the file system on the tivo and just drag and drop files where they need to go.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I downloaded that, but can't find my file system on my Tivo, i must be really thick


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

What have you done? Can you connect to the tivo okay?

You should get a narrow window on the left with little folders called bin, dev, dist etc. Clicking one of these will show the contents in a wider window on the right.

If it had tivoweb web installed then there should be a var directory towards the bottom of that left hand window, click that and its contents should appear, now there should be one called hack. This is normally where hacks go. Once you have the hack folder in the right hand window you can drag and drop files into it.

Hope that helps

You're not thick, just learning.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ha i really am thick, i didn't have the window opened fully so couldn't see the folders


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for your help


----------

